# Sticky  How to Create A Journal



## Cricket

From the Navigation Bar at the top of the community, click on Journals.








From the Journals page, click on Add item in the right-hand corner.








A popup will appear at the top. Click on Journals.








A form will open for you to fill in the blanks, such as title, tags, and Journal Content.








Add content and images like you would for writing a post within Journal content. The first image added will be the cover photo.

Click Preview or Save at the bottom.

If you want to make any changes, (after posting) including choosing a different cover photo from the images you added, you can do so by editing your showcase.

Above Comments, click on the Kebab (3 vertical dots).








Above Comments, click on the Kebab (3 vertical dots).

From the drop-down menu that opens, select Edit item.








From here, you will be brought to the editor used to create the Journal, and you will be able to make changes or add content as needed. Before clicking Save at the bottom, you can add a checkmark to post as an update if you are working on an ongoing Showcase. This will alert any followers to any updates you make to your Showcase projects.









- Cricket


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Awesome Cricket - and thank you for all the _hours _that you have put into this.
Is there a time limit on editing the text or photos after the journal is started ?


----------



## bandit571

And, is there a photo limit on each entry?


----------



## Cricket

John Smith_inFL said:


> Awesome Cricket - and thank you for all the _hours _that you have put into this.
> Is there a time limit on editing the text or photos after the journal is started ?


I will dive deeper into this, but it may be the same as the rest of the community.

Members have unlimited editing of new posts for the first 24 hours after posting. After that, up to 10 existing posts (older than 24 hours) may be edited per week. Additional editing will be allowed as each of those 10 edits expires every 7 days



bandit571 said:


> And, is there a photo limit on each entry?


The default is no more than 20 images uploaded per post. However, you can also add images from your gallery. You can see an example here. 









Projects - Burl Bottle Opener


Niles style bottle opener with unknown burl handle by Mosquito Made




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## bandit571

So..IF I need to add the next chapter in the series....all about the same Project...do I just add to the Comments or start another entry? Episode #2 and #3 are sitting and waiting to post..somewhere...


----------



## Cricket

bandit571 said:


> So..IF I need to add the next chapter in the series....all about the same Project...do I just add to the Comments or start another entry? Episode #2 and #3 are sitting and waiting to post..somewhere...


You can edit to add to the same journal if you want. It's really your choice.


----------



## bandit571

Just added a LONG comment, with a few pictures...when I posted it..LONG delays, they the error banner...then the double post again....I went and deleted the second one....

#3 will be in a little bit....resaw work...will see how that posts...


----------



## RossL

The Series Name field is where the individual section subtitle should go, correct? For example, "#1 Getting Started". If that is correct, it would be nice if the Series Name field was reflected on the Journals page to be able to differentiate the posts for each part of the series. The Journals page currently only shows the main title of the journal and its description. Could the Series Name be added underneath the description on that page?


----------



## RossL

Also, even though I have the following account preferences:










Journal entries that I create aren't automatically followed. When I Follow manually, I don't receive any email notifications of posts.


----------



## Cricket

bandit571 said:


> So..IF I need to add the next chapter in the series....all about the same Project...do I just add to the Comments or start another entry? Episode #2 and #3 are sitting and waiting to post..somewhere...


I am not sure I fully understand what you are saying yet. You are referring to Journals is that correct?

If you are doing part 2, you would start a new journal using the old title but add the series name as well.

You would use the full title and episode number where it says Series Name.

As an example, if the Journal you started was titled Bench Build Progress and you wanted to do a part 2, the title of the Part 2 Journal would be Bench Build Progress Part 2

Make sure to add that title at the top and where it says Series Name.


----------



## Cricket

RossL said:


> Also, even though I have the following account preferences:
> 
> View attachment 3854944
> 
> 
> Journal entries that I create aren't automatically followed. When I Follow manually, I don't receive any email notifications of posts.


I am still testing this. The Content options setting you are referencing is for community discussions.

Please see the following tips.









Miscellaneous Showcases Tips


Showcase Categories Journals Projects Workshops Showcase Sidebar Feature If you click to open a project, you will see additional projects in the sidebar. This feature will also display for Journals and Workshops. How To Follow Member Showcases To use the Follow feature within Showcase...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## OzarkJim

My question would be, before starting a Journal what is the purpose of same? It appears that the new site has changed the names and in some cases the purpose of various parts of the site? 

I know I know go to FAQ. 

Or is there a single help page that describes the offers an overview of the entire site? You know one of those dictionary type pages.


----------



## EricFai

Interesting thread to watch. Thanks for the info Cricket.


----------



## Cricket

OzarkJim said:


> My question would be, before starting a Journal what is the purpose of same? It appears that the new site has changed the names and in some cases the purpose of various parts of the site?
> 
> I know I know go to FAQ.
> 
> Or is there a single help page that describes the offers an overview of the entire site? You know one of those dictionary type pages.


The FAQs also include a glossary.

Please see the following sticky announcement.









IMPORTANT: The Legacy Blogging Category Will Be Archived


The current blog category (over time) will become our legacy (archive) section. They will, of course, remain open to any new comments or questions. New Blogs (Journals) should NOT be started in this section. Please use our Journals feature...




www.lumberjocks.com


----------



## OzarkJim

Cricket said:


> The FAQs also include a glossary.
> 
> Please see the following sticky announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMPORTANT: The Legacy Blogging Category Will Be Archived
> 
> 
> The current blog category (over time) will become our legacy (archive) section. They will, of course, remain open to any new comments or questions. New Blogs (Journals) should NOT be started in this section. Please use our Journals feature...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lumberjocks.com


Clear as mud.

Nothing at all personal Cricket, I know you're doing the best you can BUT I hate this new site!! It is NOT intuitive at all!!! And I am very good with a computer.


----------

